# Oar length for a 16' cataraft



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Entirely depends on frame width (oarlock-oarlock), oarlock height off the tubes, how high you are seated, types of rivers you are running, and personal preference

As a reference i have a 66" nrs frame, 22" aire tubes, 6" towers and i sit on an nrs seatbar. 9.5 feels about right for me but i personally like longer oars

I have some carlisle 1' extenders i will be selling shortly if this will help get you there


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

Yea, thats gona be a bit short. You want to go off frame width.

60" about 8 to 9'
66" about 9 to 10'
72" about 10' + ? 

Bottom line, what ever feels good to you. I say go long cuz you can always cut down the shafts.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

idahofloater said:


> Yea, thats gona be a bit short. You want to go off frame width.
> 
> 60" about 8 to 9'
> 66" about 9 to 10'
> ...


Note: cutting down carlisle shafts almost always involves turning down the handles with a lathe to account for the inner sleeve

Your tube diam seems kinda small for a gear boat i'm guessing you are using it for fishing trips?


----------



## pej421 (Aug 31, 2012)

My fame is a 72" frame with 6" oar lock risers.I have my seat mounted on top of a dry box.


----------



## pej421 (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't plan on packing a lot of gear on this boat. 
1 dry box
2 large coolers
a few dry bags and some Misc. gear.

Mostly i use if for 1 night fishing trips with no major rapids.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

pej421 said:


> I don't plan on packing a lot of gear on this boat.
> 1 dry box
> 2 large coolers
> a few dry bags and some Misc. gear.
> ...


I would set the frame up in your garage, off the ground to simulate typical frame to water clearance. The garage floor is the surface of the water. Use seat and existing shafts, no blades, and adjust the stops where they feel comfortable (some set them up wide, some put 4" gap between handles when pointed towards each other). Again. Preference

Dial in the position of the oars to what is comfortable and have a friend use a tape measure from the ends of the shaft to where it would touch the floor if it were longer, Add about 2" and then you know approx how long the shafts need to be

Then try and move the shafts through a normal range of motion and make sure its not hitting your knees etc. this might let you know your towers are too short, your seat too high, or your legs too bent


----------



## Kendarflugen (Jan 31, 2006)

I have a 16' cat w/ 25" tubes, oarlocks are pretty much right over the frame, 8"+ oar towers, I sit on my cooler, and I love my 10.5' oars.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

If your frame is 72 wide and you're sitting on a dry box, then 8 ft. oars will be too short in my opinion. Every time I've made changes in my tube size and seat height I ended up needing longer oars. I run a 14X24 Cat, 66 inch NRS frame, use a AAA flip seat over a dry box, and now have 9.5 ft. Oars.


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

Avatard said:


> Note: cutting down carlisle shafts almost always involves turning down the handles with a lathe to account for the inner sleeve


"_OAR_",  you just cut the blade end and redrill the blade set hole. :mrgreen:


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

idahofloater said:


> "OAR",  you just cut the blade end and redrill the blade set hole. :mrgreen:


Nice try genius. 

You can try that on your Carlisles but i guarantee if they are longer than 8' they will have an inner sleeve that will render your shafts to tarp duty as you will never fit your blade in them again


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

Avatard said:


> Nice try genius.
> 
> You can try that on your Carlisles but i guarantee if they are longer than 8' they will have an inner sleeve that will render your shafts to tarp duty as you will never fit your blade in them again


Is that a 3 year or 10 year guarantee? Cuz, I can make it work in 3 years. For a guy who spends $K on a NRS SUP you'd think you'd reach in your pocket and get some real sticks. :mrgreen:

The only carlisles i've had were 7.5. never again.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

idahofloater said:


> Is that a 3 year or 10 year guarantee? Cuz, I can make it work in 3 years. For a guy who spends $K on a NRS SUP you'd think you'd reach in your pocket and get some real sticks. :mrgreen:
> 
> The only carlisles i've had were 7.5. never again.


Lifetime guarantee on the "you are screwed if you try and cut down the blade end of a carlisle shaft with inner sleeve. 

I only run Cataracts now. But i did cut down some carlisles for a friend once. On the handle end. At least you can re-lathe the existing handles

Most people with shorter carlisles wouldnt know this (and wouldnt cut a short shaft anyhow)

Never tried a Sawyer shaft probably same as a cat


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

Avatard said:


> Lifetime guarantee on the "you are screwed if you try and cut down the blade end of a carlisle shaft with inner sleeve.


exellent! good to know! ;-)


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

I recommend 10' for that setup.


----------



## Gumbydamnit (Apr 2, 2008)

At least run 10 footers. I have a similar set up (seat mounted on my dry box) except my tube diameter is 25" and I'm running 11's. 10 footers will be fine especially if you are fishing smaller rivers. 11's will be handy on flatwater which is inevitable.


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

Ain't No Thang, Use 10 ft or 10 1/2 ft Oars.

8 Ft Oar is for 12 ft Boats, or for a stern frame on a 14 ft boat, or for a Drift Boat, but even then it's too short

Rules of Thumb-

#1- 2/3 of the length of the boat
#2- 1/3 inside the oarlock and 2/3 outside the oarlock
#3- 1.5 times the inter-oarlock dimension
#4- #3 is really the same thing as #2, just expressed differently
#5- If in doubt, the longer choice is the better choice

Peace-

The Capt


----------



## zboda (Oct 23, 2007)

pej421 said:


> I recently purchased a 16' cat with Maxxon pontoons (16'x22.5"). I have 8' Oars for this boat but they seem a little short. Before purchasing new oar shafts (or extensions) I want to see what would be recommended for this boat set up.


When you say you have 8' oars, does that include the blade? When most people and manufacturers talk about oar length, they include the blade in the overall length.

What is your overall frame width?


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

He mentioned 72" but not sure if that is the frame width (nrs) or the tower width (~+6")

All the measurements/suggestions (9.5 to 11') have been including the blade (like mfg specs them)

I'm pretty sure if the shaft length was 8' (10' with blade) he wouldnt be complaining about them feeling too short


----------



## pej421 (Aug 31, 2012)

72" oar lock to oar lock and the oars that I have now are 8' including the blade. 

I set it up and have been playing around with it. I think that the 10' will work. I'm barrowing a set of 10' oars and throwing the boat in the water for the day before I run out and buy anything first. 

Thanks for the input.


----------

